# full contact jujitsu



## Andrew Green (Dec 12, 2005)

Highliht vid from a Polish tournament:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8530050435368865797

looks like fun 

For the record: there is some TKD in there


----------



## Henderson (Dec 12, 2005)

What were some of these people thinking entering this event? :idunno: 

:mp5: :flame:

Does look like a bit of fun though!


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 12, 2005)

If only the local tournaments where like that...


----------



## Henderson (Dec 12, 2005)

Some of those people had no business being in those matches.  Half of them looked like they had "lunch" written on their foreheads.  But...wow!  Some devastating finishes in there, too.


----------



## Jagermeister (Dec 13, 2005)

That was wicked.  I wish more tournaments were like that.  A tangent here (I'm new to this, so forgive me if this has already been discussed to death) - is it just me, or does it seem like UFC has lost the technical element and just turned into the Ultimate Brawling Championship?


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Dec 13, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> If only the local tournaments where like that...



I think locally people are a little afraid of liability, but there is a good Edmonton tournament you can go to if you really want to fight that way.  It has MMA, San Shou, sport jiu jitsu - it is out there if you want it.  

Who knows, there are enough MMA clubs in Winnipeg that once a tournament gets established here it might be a possibility.  All the MMA instructor/owners should get together and get something organised, the interest is definitely there.


----------



## Simon Curran (Dec 17, 2005)

Please excuse my late entry to this thread, and my interference on other's territory, but...
I really enjoyed the video, I know very little about either BJJ or IKF TKD, but from the little I do know, I am guessing that the white uniforms were TKD and the blue uniforms were BJJ (please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, it wouldn't be the first time) and from what I saw both parties made a reasonable account of themselves "out of their element" so to speak, some of the grapplers did a pretty good job in the stand up stakes and vice-versa.
Like I said, an unqualified opinion from an outsider, but I enjoyed it anyway.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 17, 2005)

Some of those guys will probably never compete again from the injuries sustained...oh well, they knew that when they entered.


----------



## green meanie (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow! Good stuff. The spinning kick to the face (about two minutes in) was especially sweet.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 18, 2005)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Wow! Good stuff. The spinning kick to the face (about two minutes in) was especially sweet.


 
I'm wondering if that dude walked out of the tournament.  The angle his head snapped, looked like the kick was dead on.  I can break five boards with my jump spinning side kick.  I know that if I nailed someone dead on in the face who was charging me, they would probably be pushing up daisies afterward.


----------



## ace (Dec 29, 2005)

This is Kumite Ju Jitsu & chances are it is in your town.
I have fought many times & it's a Rush.



http://www.usjujitsu.net/home.htm


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 29, 2005)

Since some competitors were BJJ and some were ITF TKD, it made me wonder how these two styles fared against each other with scores.  Any one know?

- Ceicei


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 30, 2005)

Actually, I think that was Japanese Jujitsu practitioners for the most part


----------



## ace (Dec 30, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Actually, I think that was Japanese Jujitsu practitioners for the most part


 
Yes this is Japanese Styel & not BJJ
How ever I am a Practitioner of Both & other arts.
In Kumite every Style is welcome & I have face many practitioners
from other Styles The Key in Kumite is to Adapt.

http://www.usjujitsu.net/news/nationals2002/Takedown%20Attack.jpg


----------



## Cujo (Dec 30, 2005)

Great video, Thanks!

Pax
Cujo


----------



## still learning (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello, This was a great video!!!!  10 points for sure...!!!
Looks like the closest thing to real fighting.....? ............Enjoy every minute of it.............Aloha


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 30, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Actually, I think that was Japanese Jujitsu practitioners for the most part



Go back to that original link and look at the right column.  There is a short blurb that says:



> Jujitsu tournament in Poland with the added factor of striking included. Some of the participants are from well-known BJJ clubs in Poland and some are also ITF TKD competitors."



That is what led me to ask my question.

- Ceicei


----------

